# 1/35 jupiter 2 crash site diorama



## Captain Han Solo

Here's another project I am working on. This is in progress. I am going to recreate the Crash site from Lost In Space, year 1.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

excellent job looking forward to more pics


----------



## liskorea317

Is this a client project or for your self? I'm looking forward to following the progress!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Alternate Black and White shot...


----------



## BOXIE

Nice.Looks like the old TV shots I watched growing up.


----------



## Richard Baker

Looks great! I wish the Saucer Prop they used in the show looked that good...


----------



## StarshipClass

Richard Baker said:


> Looks great! I wish the Saucer Prop they used in the show looked that good...


That's the truth! 

The closest is the full size exterior mock-up they used in some scenes shortly after the crash but it was still fairly flat sided and more angular.

GREAT looking dio so far! Looking forward to seeing more!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

I'm surprised nobody's done something like this until now. Very nice job! I half expect to see the actors come through the doorway of the J2. 

Sean


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Still in progress...


----------



## JAT

Captain Han Solo said:


> Still in progress...


 This is a great idea, and it's looking very good so far, can't wait to see more. Was wondering if you were planning to add those exterior panel lines that I believe corresponded to the 8 inner support beams? I don't even know if they were supposed to be a part of the crashed Jupiter (actually the Gemini, since they disappeared fairly early on after the pilot footage was no longer used). But they are kinda fun for maybe historical reasons. Also, any thought of extending the astrogator up into the top bubble? Again, not seen except in early pilot footage.
JAT


----------



## djnick66

Cool ! I had always hoped Moebius would follow up the J2 kit with some accessories but to date nothing has come down the pipeline.


----------



## walsing

Right out of the show. Nice!


----------



## spawndude

Captain,

Congrats, Great work! You beat me to it. 
I have the Polar Lights J2 sitting on a shelf already built and ready to put in a diorama like this. I even have the door cut out. When the larger/detailed Moebius J2 came out I decided to do just a basic OOB build on the Polar Lights to put in a diorama. I built just enough of the lower level to get the interior to fit correctly and then sealed up the whole saucer.

Is yours the Polar Lights J2? If so where did you get the accessories. Lack of these has been the main reason I didn't ever start on building a base for the diorama.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Many thanks guys!

The model is the Moebius 1/35 Jupiter 2. The field equipment is the Lunar Models kit(s) From many years ago. This is basically a "sketch" if you will, the final Diorama will be much more accurate to the first season set used in filming Lost In Space.


----------



## DCH10664

This looks fantastic ! Will be keeping up with your progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------

